# Pex Supply Systems



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> Since 1/2 is most of what is used in a home run system, I'd bet 3/8 will actually cost more...
> 
> Kinda like 1/4" sheetrock



On PexSupply.com (can I mention them?), 3/8" is slightly cheaper. I'm looking for performance, so I wouldn't go with 1/2" if 3/8" would perform better even if 1/2" was cheaper. 

I will have to buy (for about $50) a 3/8" head for my expander tool.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Your not supposed to run 1/2" pex from a shower valve to a shower head.


You are correct sir. Always use copper from valve to spout and shower head!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

txgencon said:


> On PexSupply.com (can I mention them?), 3/8" is slightly cheaper. I'm looking for performance, so I wouldn't go with 1/2" if 3/8" would perform better even if 1/2" was cheaper.
> 
> I will have to buy (for about $50) a 3/8" head for my expander tool.


If you are using an expander tool than I assume wirsbro is what you are looking at?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> If you are using an expander tool than I assume wirsbro is what you are looking at?


Yeah, the Milwaukee M12 ProPEX. I have the kit with 1/2", 3/4" and 1" heads.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I think for flow rates the expander makes the most sense. All the fitting id's match the pipe. It's the only thing I don't like about the crimp system. What kind of distribution will you be using?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Your not supposed to run 1/2" pex from a shower valve to a shower head.


Doubt that would make a difference...although from valve to spout could cause stacking.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> I think for flow rates the expander makes the most sense. All the fitting id's match the pipe. It's the only thing I don't like about the crimp system. What kind of distribution will you be using?


I figured I Cadillac it.


----------

